# Help!!! Tongue burn!!! Can't taste much!!! Omg!!!



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

So I may had few too many cigars lately (2 a night :rockon: ) plus a combination of hot drinks at work and home, and it feels like my tongue got burnt a bit. I have this cold and metalic feeling in my mouth, but MOSTLY on the tip and down the middle of my tongue. This affects the cigar taste somewhat... as in I don't really enjoy cigars as much, due to dulled out taste.

HELP!!! WHAT TO DO!!! I WANT TO GET BACK IN THE GAME ASAP!!! :hungry:

:bawling: :help: mg: :help: mg: :help: mg: :help: mg: :help: :bawling:


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

Dude, just take some time off. Trying to quote something I've seen on this forum before: "Smoking cigars should never be a race, but a journey instead."


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Keep on smoking. You will build up a tolerance!


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you tried turning the cigar around so the lit end is the end farthest from your tongue? :smile::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Stick it inner..............always worked for me!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

champions77 said:


> Have you tried turning the cigar around so the lit end is the end farthest from your tongue? :smile::eyebrows::eyebrows:


ROTFLMAO......:rofl::rofl:ound:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Stick it inner..............always worked for me!


What do you mean? Please explain.
Sorry, this is not my first language :smile:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Drink a big ol' glass of buttermilk. It'll help and it's good!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> What do you mean? Please explain.
> Sorry, this is not my first language :smile:


Martin.......if I had to explain I probably wouldn't do a very good job. But the next I do...... I'll send pictures for you!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Martin.......if I had to explain I probably wouldn't do a very good job. But the next I do...... I'll send pictures for you!


Awsome :rockon:
Awaiting pics... :hungry:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

A nice cold beer, or a crown seven on ice. that should do it!


----------



## 67%RH (Jan 7, 2010)

perfecto dave - I am still laughing..............


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

67%RH said:


> perfecto dave - I am still laughing..............


OK, I'm a noob. what the hell am i missing???


----------



## m3guy (Sep 26, 2009)

I think the laughing would be to "stick it inner" where "it" refers to a long brown cylindrical object and the location of where to stick it is one's own mouth and "inner" meaning deeper. LOL


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

m3guy said:


> I think the laughing would be to "stick it inner" where "it" refers to a long brown cylindrical object and the location of where to stick it is one's own mouth and "inner" meaning deeper. LOL


OH well, I got that, but I thought there was some "technique" in the advice.

IN that case, screw that!

I'm asking a serious question guys. I've only been smoking cigs for 5-6 weeks and this is the first time I think I burned my tongue, so I'm asking for your real experiences, not smart ass remarks. Like I said earlier, I'm a noob and I want to enjoy the hobby (which I have for the most part). I guess I was hoping for some help, not to be made a laughing stock. It's like walking into a cigar shop in Boca Raton... bunch of ****ing snobs looking down on you. Oh well.
'
:kiss:


----------



## m3guy (Sep 26, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> OH well, I got that, but I thought there was some "technique" in the advice.
> 
> IN that case, screw that!
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to offend you in regards to the advice that Dave was giving. I was just laughing at how his advice cannot be worded in a way where it wouldn't seem funny.

As for burning your tongue, I have smoked as many as 20 cigars in the same week and it hasn't really happened to me yet. I do recall a couple of times where I kinda lost the ability to taste my cigars but I don't remember burning my tongue to do so. Each of the times I lost abiliy to taste a cigar I would give myself a 2 or 3 day break. Another bit of advice I believe was mentioned earlier is to smoke slower.

I am a fairly new smoker as well. I have only been smoking since Aug of '09. I try to smoke at least one a day. When I first started I could smoke Churchill sized cigars in less than an hour. I have gradually slowed down thought. I can spend over an hour and a half on a robusto sized cigar these days.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

m3guy said:


> I didn't mean to offend you in regards to the advice that Dave was giving. I was just laughing at how his advice cannot be worded in a way where it wouldn't seem funny.
> 
> As for burning your tongue, I have smoked as many as 20 cigars in the same week and it hasn't really happened to me yet. I do recall a couple of times where I kinda lost the ability to taste my cigars but I don't remember burning my tongue to do so. Each of the times I lost abiliy to taste a cigar I would give myself a 2 or 3 day break. Another bit of advice I believe was mentioned earlier is to smoke slower.
> 
> I am a fairly new smoker as well. I have only been smoking since Aug of '09. I try to smoke at least one a day. When I first started I could smoke Churchill sized cigars in less than an hour. I have gradually slowed down thought. I can spend over an hour and a half on a robusto sized cigar these days.


Well I didn't get his advice at all!
Should I put the cigar head deeper in my mouth? (And please, no stupid B.J. jokes guys, this is not funny one bit). What? I'm just trying to learn the ropes here. I also lost the ability to taste the tabaco. I still get some flavor but i feel like i wasted last few cigars i smoked because of it. So please, help me resolve this. Like I said, if i wanted someone to make fun of me and look down on me i would have walked into a cigar lounge in my area, not posted on puff.com . L.A.M.E.!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Can't say that I've ever burned my tongue on a cigar, but I have done it with pipes...my suggestion...as mentioned before, would be to lay off the sticks for a day or two (it doesn't take long for your tongue to recoup), and then, perhaps to smoke more slowly? You mention that you go through 2 sticks a night, what vitola, and how long does it take you to burn through one?

...and perhaps grow just a tad thicker skin, no offense was meant by anyone's remarks. Most on this board truly are interested in helping out the "new guy".


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Martin.........I was just joking around.....sorry if I offended anyone.
I couldn't resist...it's kind of an inside joke type of thing.
On a serious note........best thing for you right now is probably just take a few days off from the smoke and let your mouth (tongue) heal up. You could try rinsing your mouth out with warm salt water...it may burn a bit but will help it heal a little faster and you'll be right back in the game but probably not by the big game time!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

67%RH said:


> I am still laughing..............


I'm glad I'm not the only one with a sick mind............


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

sometimes a cigar is just a cigar. lol. but there could be some usefulness in his suggestion-- maybe the smoke is concentrating too much on one area of the tongue, so by adjusting the placement of the smoke might help.


----------



## 67%RH (Jan 7, 2010)

Martin
I am sorry that I offended you, that was not my intention. I was not laughing at you or your question. I just found perfecto Dave's comment funny in my disturbed little mind.

I hope you found answers that were helpful and you recover quickly.

Again, I apologize.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I was not joking about the buttermilk, jftr. It works. Coats and soothes. Maybe some enzymes in there too that help out. So drink it! (_) <~~~~~glass o' buttermilk : )


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Butter milk and few days off it is


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

If you are getting tongue bite from a cigar, you are either smoking way too many in a short amount of time or way too fast. As others have said, make it a journey and not a race. 
What can eventually happen is all cigars will taste like crap. Your taste buds do need some downtime to let you enjoy all of the wonderful nuances of the stogie.


----------



## m3guy (Sep 26, 2009)

It may be cigar placement as well. I have, on some Sundays, smoke close to 10 cigars. I usually smoke fairly large cigars, i.e. Padron Imperial, Padron Executive, Padron No. 1, VSG Spellbound, AF King B and such on Sundays. I never place the cigar past my teeth as I don't bite on them. So they only sit on my lips and never get close to my tongue. I have never had my tongue burned. BTW I smoke bigger smokes on Sunday because it's a better deal for me to buy big stick at my cigar lounge. I only overpay a bit for big sticks but small sticks usually they make a killing on.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

This is all good information except for dave's funny comment... Something to keep in mind, smoke slower to try and not get the cigar running hot..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Butter milk and few days off it is


Agreed any milk works wondersop2:


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm a noob here but I've been smoking for about 10 years. I used to get tongue bite when I smoked too fast - pipes and cigars. I remember wanting more flavor so I smoked faster. Slow down, relax and enjoy the cigar. You'll have plenty of time to smoke another.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Butter milk and few days off it is


Good man! Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

If you are getting tongue bite from smoking cigars,,stay away from pipes .. I have gotten tongue bite a few times,, the worst was from a Cohiba that had a tight draw,, I was sucking like crazy on it.. Really, either you are working on it too hard or when you get down to the nub you are drawing too hard,, this is when you can get a good dose of tongue bite becase the cigar is very short and hot. Hope this helps.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

c2000 said:


> If you are getting tongue bite from smoking cigars,,stay away from pipes .. I have gotten tongue bite a few times,, the worst was from a Cohiba that had a tight draw,, I was sucking like crazy on it.. Really, either you are working on it too hard or when you get down to the nub you are drawing too hard,, this is when you can get a good dose of tongue bite becase the cigar is very short and hot. Hope this helps.
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


Jerry,
This actually makes perfect sense... few days ago I was smoking a Winston Churchill by Davidoff, and it was packed VERY tight and I had to suck on it like there was no tomorrow to get any smoke out.

That's when I noticed the bite and burn :bawling:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

mvorbrodt said:


> Jerry,
> This actually makes perfect sense... few days ago I was smoking a Winston Churchill by Davidoff, and it was packed VERY tight and I had to suck on it like there was no tomorrow to get any smoke out.
> 
> That's when I noticed the bite and burn :bawling:


You should never have to pull so hard on the cigar that it is uncomfortable. If this is the case there is a problem with either the punch / cut of the cigar or in the construction of the cigar itself.

Do you use a punch or cut?

Punches have less surface area to pull air through and can be tighter so grab a $3 cutter from a B&M.

If you are already using a cutter sometimes the cigar has a plug or the cap (usually half a centimeter or so from the end) is too tight. Try cutting it again, test draw, and repeat if necessary. You don't want to cut too much off so if you have cut 3-4 times and it is still tough stop cutting.

If it is still tight grab a tooth pick or something thin and pointed and gently poke holes in the front (smoking side not lit side) loosing up the tobacco. I found the most luck poking 3-4 holes and gently massaging the cigar with my thumb and index finger.

As they said its a journey. The more you smoke, the more you learn how you like it and how you can condition and overcome conditions.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Claes said:


> You should never have to pull so hard on the cigar that it is uncomfortable. If this is the case there is a problem with either the punch / cut of the cigar or in the construction of the cigar itself.
> 
> Do you use a punch or cut?
> 
> ...


I normally use a punch, but I have a nice cutter from Montecristo too 
Punch always worked before, so I figured the cigar was bad. I mean it felt REALLY packed. All of it.

Oh well.


----------



## ToJo (Jun 24, 2009)

It's probably more the hot drinks than the cigs. Or hot food as well. We're not really meant to be taking extreme heat in the mouth


----------

